# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εγκυμοσύνη και budgie

## Tσιμπιρλής

Καλησπέρα στην όμορφη παρέα σας!

Έχω πάαααααααρα πολύ καιρό να σας επισκεφτώ αλλά το τελευταίο διάστημα η ζωή μας άλλαξε άρδην.Όπως καταλάβατε η Τσιμπιρλού μας έφερε γούρι..είμαι έγκυος και πολύ χαρούμενη!!!!Με το που ανακοίνωσα την εγκυμοσύνη μου αρχίσαν και οι ψίθυροι...όλοι μου είπαν πως είναι επικίνδυνο,στην κατάστασή μου, να έχω την Τσιμπιρλού μαζί μας.Δεν ήθελα να πιστέψω τίποτα απ'όλα αυτά αλλά έπρεπε να σκεφτούμε λογικά κι όχι συναισθηματικά.Πήγε λοιπόν ο σύζυγος το παπαγαλάκι μας στην Κτηνιατρική σχολή Θεσσαλονίκης,μετά από προτροπή της πτηνιάτρου(η οποία ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ είπε πως αν τη ρωτούσα ν'αγοράσω τώρα παπαγαλάκι θα μου λεγε όχι :cry).Η αντιμετώπιση  στη σχολή ήταν πολύ καλή και αρκετά καθησυχαστική θα έλεγα.Όμως...επειδή τα αποτελέσματα αίματος  για την ψιττάκωση βγαίνουν μετά από 1 μήνα και στοιχίζει αρκετά η εξέταση αυτή ,αλλά κι επειδή διαγνώστηκε στην Τσιμπιρλού μου γαστρεντερίτιδα κι έχει καταρροή,συνταγολόγησαν vibramycin.Με την αγωγή πιστεύει ο γιατρός πως θα γίνει καλύτερα και θα έχουμε αντιμετωπίσει την ψιττάκωση προληπτικά,είτε έχει είτε όχι. Περιμένοντας  λοιπόν  εγώ πως θα γυρνούσε ο σύζυγος με απαντήσεις...έχει ψιττακίωση ή όχι, ξαναέβαλα τον  σύζυγο να τηλ  στην πτηνίατρο να της πει τι έγινε αλλά δεν βγήκε καν στο τηλ,μας αντιμετωπίσανε απαράδεκτα θα έλεγα...Βρήκαμε το τηλ άλλου,με συστάσεις ως καλό και υπομονετικό...χειρότερη συμπεριφορά....δυστυχώς!Μ έπιασε το παράπονο και ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα τέτοια αντιμετώπιση...

Για μένα είπαν προληπτικά να μην έχω επαφή με το παπαγαλάκι μας για ένα μήνα,να αναλάβει ο σύζυγος την καθαριότητα του κλουβιού και να παρακολουθούμε αν πίνει το νερό με το φάρμακο αλλιώς θα πρέπει να της κάνουμε ενεσούλες.Μας είπαν επίσης πως είναι 3 χρονών,μεγάλη δηλαδή και αναρωτήθηκαν πώς δεν καταλάβαμε πχ πως πάνω από τη μύτη της τα φτερά είναι υγρά και σκουρόχρωμα.ΜΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑΜΕ!!!Και για τις πολλές κουτσουλιές της είχα αναρωτηθεί,αλλά πώς να ξέρω ποια είναι η φυσιολογική συχνότητα αφόδευσης?

Τέλος πάντων και για να μην σας ζαλίζω,είμαστε πολύ στενοχωρημένοι και προβληματισμένοι.Δεν ξέρουμε ποιο είναι το σωστό για το μωράκι μας...δεν θέλουμε να την αποχωριστούμε...θέλουμε όμως και να σιγουρευτούμε πως δεν θα χω πρόβλημα στην εγκυμοσύνη!Κάποια εμπειρία κανείς?Κάποια συμβουλή?Η Τσιμπιρλού μπαινοβγαίνει μόνη της στο κλουβί,όταν θέλει να φάει και να κοιμηθεί,ακόμα δεν μας αφήνει να την αγγίξουμε και πετάει λίγο μέσα στο σπίτι(συνήθως κάθεται πάνω και γύρω απ το κλουβί).

Ευχαριστώ που μ ακούσατε...

----------


## ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

Φίλη Αλεξάνδρα καλή λευτεριά και να χαίρεσαι το παιδάκι σου!!!!!!  ::   ::  Όσο αφορά το άρρωστο παπαγαλάκι σου πωλούν στα πετ σοπ φάρμακα για τις ασθένειες παντός είδους πτηνών. Ένα φάρμακο που έχω εγώ είναι το Tabernil sulfa το οποίο μου έχει γλυτώσει αρκετά πτηνά απο ασθένειες και κυρίως διάρροιες. Άλλη μια συμβουλή που μπορώ να σου δώσω είναι να πως όταν αγοράσεις ένα φάρμακο για το παπαγαλάκι σου να του το βάζεις στο νερό του προοληπτικά π.χ μια φορά την εβδομάδα ή τον μήνα. Τώρα όσο αφορά τις ενέσεις δεν μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ τίποτα, γιατί τα πουλία μου αν είναι βαριά άρρωστα πεθαίνουν από φυσικό θάνατο. Οποιαδήποτε απορία έχεις μην διστάσεις να ρωτήσεις!!!!!!  ::   :winky:

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Φίλη Αλεξάνδρα καλή λευτεριά και να χαίρεσαι το παιδάκι σου!!!!!!   Όσο αφορά το άρρωστο παπαγαλάκι σου πωλούν στα πετ σοπ φάρμακα για τις ασθένειες παντός είδους πτηνών. Ένα φάρμακο που έχω εγώ είναι το Tabernil sulfa το οποίο μου έχει γλυτώσει αρκετά πτηνά απο ασθένειες και κυρίως διάρροιες. Άλλη μια συμβουλή που μπορώ να σου δώσω είναι να πως όταν αγοράσεις ένα φάρμακο για το παπαγαλάκι σου να του το βάζεις στο νερό του προοληπτικά π.χ μια φορά την εβδομάδα ή τον μήνα. Τώρα όσο αφορά τις ενέσεις δεν μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ τίποτα, γιατί τα πουλία μου αν είναι βαριά άρρωστα πεθαίνουν από φυσικό θάνατο. Οποιαδήποτε απορία έχεις μην διστάσεις να ρωτήσεις!!!!!!


Σ ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνε! "fullyhappy" Να σαι καλά!Ο γιατρός μας συνταγογράφησε το σιρόπι vibramycin 3ml στην ποτίστρα των 10 ml που έχω.Είναι όμως πολύ δύσκολο να παρατηρήσω αν πίνει αφού κάθε μέρα θα το ανανεώνω,όπως έκανα πάντα.Έχετε δοκιμάσει κάποιο τρικάκι για να καταλαβαίνω αν πίνει?πχ να μουτζουρώσω λίγο την άκρη της ποτίστρας κι αν δω πως είναι βαμμένο το ράμφος του θα σημαίνει πώς ήπιε?...αχχχχχ!!!Βλακείες λέω...είμαι πελαγωμένη...δυστυχώς.Ο γιατρός είπε πως όταν θα σταματήσει η συχνή αφόδευση θα το καταλάβω απ το ότι θα ναι καθαρή κάτω.Ισχύει?
Σ ευχαρσιτώ πολύ και πάλι!

----------


## vagelis76

Τις καλύτερες ευχές και από εμένα Αλεξάνδρα για τα ευχάριστα νέα !!!!!!!Αποψή μου για την συνύπαρξή σας??άκου το γιατρό σου και εμπιστέψου κάπου το μικρό για τους μήνες που πρέπει,αν υπάρχει υποψία οτι κάτι έχει και μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.
Για να καταλάβεις αν πίνει νερό θα κάνεις το εξής...θα τοποθετήσεις τη ποτήστρα με το φάρμακο και όταν ηρεμήσει το νερο θα συμαδέψεις εξωτερικά με ένα μαρκαδόρο το σημείο που φτάνει η στάθμη του νερού....την επόμενη μέρα θα δεις σίγουρα αν έχει κατέβει η στάθμη...
Όσο για τις αντιβιώσεις  και τη χορήγηση τους κάθε μήνα που ειπώθηκε προληπτικά,δε νομίζω οτι είναι το σωστότερο.....τα πουλιά από τη συχνή λήψη αντιβιώσεων παθαίνουν βλάβες στο συκώτι και αργοπεθαίνουν...1 φορά και λίγο καιρό πριν την αναπαραγωγή θα ήταν το καλύτερο.(αποψη μου)
Αλεξάνδρα ευχομαι το καλύτερο και να πάνε όλα καλά ωστε να μη χρειαστεί να αποχωρηστείς το μικρό σου!!!!!!

----------


## ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

Ναι Αλεξάνδρα ισχύει, διότι μόλις τα πουλιά έχουν συχνές αφοδέυσεις είναι φουσκωμένα και τα μάτια τους μισο ανοικτά. Μια ερώτηση θέλω να σου θέσω: μόλις πηγαίνεις στο πετ σοπ αγοράζεις σπόρους χύμα ή σου το βάζουν σε σακουλάκια; Γιατί αν είναι χύμα σε ένα μέρος και δεν είναι κλειστό τότε έχουν πρόσβαση οι σκόροι των τροφίμων οι οποίοι γεννούν αυγά στα τρόφιμα και ύστερα βγαίνουν οι προνύμφες τους. Αυτό βέβαια έχει βλαβερές συνέπειες για τα πουλιά προκαλώντας τους διάρροιες, αδιαθεσία και αφυδάτωση επειδή και το νερό που πίνουν το χάνουν λόγω των συνεχών κενώσεων.

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Τις καλύτερες ευχές και από εμένα Αλεξάνδρα για τα ευχάριστα νέα !!!!!!!Αποψή μου για την συνύπαρξή σας??άκου το γιατρό σου και εμπιστέψου κάπου το μικρό για τους μήνες που πρέπει,αν υπάρχει υποψία οτι κάτι έχει και μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.
> Για να καταλάβεις αν πίνει νερό θα κάνεις το εξής...θα τοποθετήσεις τη ποτήστρα με το φάρμακο και όταν ηρεμήσει το νερο θα συμαδέψεις εξωτερικά με ένα μαρκαδόρο το σημείο που φτάνει η στάθμη του νερού....την επόμενη μέρα θα δεις σίγουρα αν έχει κατέβει η στάθμη...
> Όσο για τις αντιβιώσεις  και τη χορήγηση τους κάθε μήνα που ειπώθηκε προληπτικά,δε νομίζω οτι είναι το σωστότερο.....τα πουλιά από τη συχνή λήψη αντιβιώσεων παθαίνουν βλάβες στο συκώτι και αργοπεθαίνουν...1 φορά και λίγο καιρό πριν την αναπαραγωγή θα ήταν το καλύτερο.(αποψη μου)
> Αλεξάνδρα ευχομαι το καλύτερο και να πάνε όλα καλά ωστε να μη χρειαστεί να αποχωρηστείς το μικρό σου!!!!!!


Βαγγέλη σ 'ευχαριστώ πολύ! "fullyhappy" 
Πολύ καλή η συμβουλή σου για τον έλεγχο της στάθμης του νερού!
Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω προβληματιστεί πολύ...δεν θέλω να χάσω το παπαγαλάκι μου αλλά ούτε και να το δανείσω κάπου για λίγους μήνες κι αν χρειαστεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω θα μας φάνε οι τύψεις  :sad:  ....Ουφ!Θα σκάσω...Ίσως αύριο να έχουμε πιο ψύχραιμη σκέψη!Πάντως σ 'ευχαριστώ και πάλι!Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## Niva2gr

Υπέροχα νέα Αλεξάνδρα! Άντε, μακάρι να σας πάνε όλα καλά, και καλή λεφτεριά!

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Βαγγέλη οτι ίσως η καλύτερη λύση είναι για μερικούς μήνες να μετακομίσει σε κάποιο φιλικό σπίτι η Τσιμπιρλού. Έτσι δεν θα υπάρχει άγχος ούτε για την  θεραπεία της, ούτε για εσένα και το παιδί.

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Υπέροχα νέα Αλεξάνδρα! Άντε, μακάρι να σας πάνε όλα καλά, και καλή λεφτεριά!
> 
> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Βαγγέλη οτι ίσως η καλύτερη λύση είναι για μερικούς μήνες να μετακομίσει σε κάποιο φιλικό σπίτι η Τσιμπιρλού. Έτσι δεν θα υπάρχει άγχος ούτε για την  θεραπεία της, ούτε για εσένα και το παιδί.


Μαρία σ ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές! "fullyhappy" 
ίσως αυτή να είναι η πιο λογική λύση...αλλά πώς θα το κάνω?  :sad:  Δεν μου πάει καρδιά...με τίποτα...ρώτησα και τον γυναικολόγο μου για να κάνω κάποια εξέταση αλλά μου είπε πως δεν χρειάζεται.Σκέφτομαι πως αν κάποιος γιατρός μου είχε δηλώσει κατηγορηματικά πως η Τσιμπιρλού,όπως την είδε,δεν κάνει να μένει μαζί μας ίσως και να έπαιρνα πιο εύκολα την απόφαση...Αλλά τώρα δεν ξέρω...  ::

----------


## ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

Φίλη Αλεξάνδρα πιστεύω οτί αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση. Πρέπει να αποχωρηστείτε την Τσιμπιρλού για ένα χρονικό διάστημα, άλλα αν έχετε κάποιο άλλο μέρος στο σπίτι σας όπως υπόγειο μπορείτε να την βάλετε εκεί.

----------


## vagelis76

> Φίλη Αλεξάνδρα πιστεύω οτί αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση. Πρέπει να αποχωρηστείτε την Τσιμπιρλού για ένα χρονικό διάστημα, άλλα αν έχετε κάποιο άλλο μέρος στο σπίτι σας όπως υπόγειο μπορείτε να την βάλετε εκεί.


Ναι και στο κελάρι να το βάλουνε ακόμα καλύτερα....μα τι λές τωρα??????θές και τα λες μου φαίνεται για να δημιουργείς εντυπώσεις????ΟΚ το κατάφερες δε σταματάς τώρα να δίνεις σουμβουλές που μόνο κακό μπορούν να προκαλλέσουν στα πουλιά των φίλων εδώ????

Αλεξάνδρα συγγνώμη για το off topic και πιστεύω να καταλαβαίνεις οτι στο υπόγειο ή στην αποθήκη τη κατάθλιψη την έχει σίγουρη το πουλάκι....

----------


## ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

Βαγγέλη νομίζω οτι θα πρέπει να εκφράζεσαι καλύτερα.

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Παιδιά δεν ήθελα να δημιουργηθούν αντιπαραθέσεις από την απορία μου...λυπάμαι πολύ για όλο αυτό.Ο καθένας προτείνει αυτό που πιστεύει ότι είναι το καλύτερο κι αν κάπου διαφωνούμε μπορούμε όμορφα και ήρεμα να συζητήσουμε  όλες τις παραμέτρους...Νομίζω πως γι'αυτό δημιουργήθηκε το φόρουμ αυτό...για να βοηθάμε ό ένας τον άλλο και όλοι μαζί τα πουλάκια-παιδάκια μας.  :winky:  
Ξέρω πως θέλετε να βρω την καλύτερη λύση και νομίζω πως την βρήκα "fullyhappy" ...
αφού και εγώ αλλά και ο σύζυγός μου συμφωνούμε πως:
 Α.δεν θέλουμε να αποχωριστούμε την Τσιμπιρλού εφόσον δεν μας απαγόρεψε ο πτηνίατρος στη κτηνιατρική σχολή τη συμβίωση
Β.πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσουμε την γαστρεντερίτιδα που έχει ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που θα τη δώσουμε αλλού.Δεν πιστεύετε πως το σωστό είναι να δώσουμε κάπου ένα υγιές πουλί?
Γ.Σήμερα διαπιστώσαμε πως ήπιε νερακί με την αγωγή και τώρα φτιάχνει ο σύζυγος μεζουρίτσα να ξέρουμε και τα ακριβή ml  και ευελπιστώ πως θα γιατρευτεί.Επίσης ανέλαβε εξολοκλήρου τη φροντίδα της ο σύζυγος,εγώ μόνο της σφυρίζω και της κάνω χαρούλες.
Συνεπώς θα δώσουμε τη μάχη μας για ένα μήνα,εγώ θα παρακολουθώ από μακρυά, που πρέπει να πάρει την αγωγή κι ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.Πάντως για να είμαι ειλικρινής φίλοι μου,δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι έχει γαστρεντερίτιδα...μήπως ξέρετε αν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο σημάδι εκδήλωσης της αρρώστιας αυτής?
Σας ευχαριστώωωω!!!!  ::

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Ναι Αλεξάνδρα ισχύει, διότι μόλις τα πουλιά έχουν συχνές αφοδέυσεις είναι φουσκωμένα και τα μάτια τους μισο ανοικτά. Μια ερώτηση θέλω να σου θέσω: μόλις πηγαίνεις στο πετ σοπ αγοράζεις σπόρους χύμα ή σου το βάζουν σε σακουλάκια; Γιατί αν είναι χύμα σε ένα μέρος και δεν είναι κλειστό τότε έχουν πρόσβαση οι σκόροι των τροφίμων οι οποίοι γεννούν αυγά στα τρόφιμα και ύστερα βγαίνουν οι προνύμφες τους. Αυτό βέβαια έχει βλαβερές συνέπειες για τα πουλιά προκαλώντας τους διάρροιες, αδιαθεσία και αφυδάτωση επειδή και το νερό που πίνουν το χάνουν λόγω των συνεχών κενώσεων.


Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα πως η απάντησή μου δεν εμφανίστηκε,οπότε θα απαντήσω σήμερα...μάλλον δεν ξέρω ακόμα να χειρίζομαι σωστά τα εργαλεία...Σόρι Κωνσταντίνε.
Λοιπόν...την Τσιμπιρλού την έχουμε κοντά στο μήνα κι ακόμα έχω την τροφή που της πρωτοαγοράσαμε και η οποία ήταν συσκευασμένη.Μετά όμως πήγα ξανά σε pet shop και της πήρα άμμο για κάτω και κάτι σπόρους σε τσαμπί,νομίζω ηλίανθους τα λένε,με τα οποία ξετρελλάθηκε.όμως παρατήρησα πως μετά οι κουτσουλιές της ήταν πιο σκληρές,χίλια συγγνώμη για την περιγραφή, και τα σταμάτησα.

----------


## andreascrete

Λοιπόν.....
Έχουμε και λέμε.
Ψιττάκωση είναι μια ασθένεια που δεν απαντάτε συχνά στην ελλάδα και έχουμε μηδαμινά περιστατικά οπότε μην ανησυχείς καθόλου για το παπαγαλάκι σου το οποίο δεν έχει σίγουρα αυτή την αρρώστια.
Να προσέχεις όμως να μην έρχεσαι σε επαφή με γάτες *τοξοπλάσμωση* η να καταναλώνεις ωμά λαχανικά η κρέας ...βοδινό η αρνί που δεν έχει ψηθεί καλά.
Μια ασθένεια που μπορεί να κολλήσει εύκολά ο άνθρωπος είναι η ορνίθωση την οποία φέρουν πιο πολύ σαν φορείς κατα 70% τα περιστέρια και μετά τα πτηνά συντροφιάς, στον άνθρωπο εκδηλώνεται με την μορφή πνευμονίας η κρυολογήματος.
Για την ώρα είναι καλύτερα το παπαγαλάκι να το φροντίζει ο σύντροφός σου ενω εσύ τυχερή θα έχεις όλο το χρόνο να το θαυμάζεις στο κλουβί του χωρίς να χρειάζεται καθόλου να ασχολείσαι με την φροντίδα του!  :winky:  
Διάβασε το παρακάτω άρθρo:

*Ψιττάκωσ*η      
Συντάχθηκε απο τον/την Γιώργος Ηλιόπουλος, κτηνίατρος     
Σάββατο, 11 Απρίλιος 2009 12:59 

Να μιλήσουμε για την πραγματικότητα και οχι για τις δημοσιογραφικές «πληροφορίες».
Είναι μια μολυσματική νόσος που προκαλείται απο ένα βακτήριο με το όνομα Chlamydiapsittaci.
Τα πτηνά μπορεί να φέρουν το βακτήριο χωρίς να νοσούν για χρόνια,μέχρι να εκδηλωθεί μετά απο κάποια καταπόνηση. 

Η λοίμωξη αφορά το πεπτικό , το αναπνευστικό αλλά μπορεί να πάρει και μορφή γενικευμένης λοίμωξης.
Η νόσος μπορεί να μεταδοθεί και σε άλλα ζώα ακόμα και στον ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ.
Η νόσος στον άνθρωπο συμβαίνει συνήθως μετά την εκθεσή του σε μικροοργανισμούς του αέρα η της σκόνης σε κλωβοστοιχίες πτηνών,σε πτηνοτροφεία η μετά απο πολύ στενή επαφή έστω και με ένα μολυσμένο πτηνό.

Συνήθως προσβάλλονται άτομα με καταπονημένο ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα και πάντως υπάρχει αποτελεσματική θεραπεία.
Τα πτηνά εμφανίζουν απώλεια βάρους,κατάπτωση,ανορεξία,  ποπράσινα ούρα,πολύ μαλακά κόπρανα καθώς και αναπνευστικά συμπτώματα θυλακίτιδας.Τα λευκά αιμοσφαίρια αυξάνουν στις 25-95 χιλιάδες απο τις 13 χιλιάδες του φυσιολογικού.
Οι αυστηροί κανόνες υγιεινής,προστατεύουν απο την ούτως η άλλως σποραδική εμφάνιση της νόσου. ΕΜΒΟΛΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. Υπάρχει αποτελεσματική θεραπεία με τετρακυκλίνες ,δοξυκυκλίνη και χλωροτετρακυκλίνη.

Με λίγα λόγια αν προσέχετε να είναι καθαρό το κλουβί και κρατατε τους στοιχειώδεις κανόνες υγιεινής (ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΦΙΛΑΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ) δεν έχετε να φοβάστε κάτι.


Kαι αυτό: 
*Χλαμυδωση-Ορνιθωση*

Μια από τις πιο σοβαρές ασθένειες στα καναρίνια είναι
η χλαμύδωση ή αλλιώς ορνίθωση.
Αυτή η ασθένεια μεταδίδεται στα καναρίνια αλλά και στα άλλα πτηνά, μέσω των κοπράνων τους ή και από την αναπνευστική οδό. Τα συμπτώματα της είναι τα εξής: 
1. Προβλήματα με τα μάτια τους και στην περιοχή γύρο από αυτά.
2. Δυάρια.
3. Δεν πετούν πολύ συχνά, γενικά φαίνονται πολύ εξασθενημένα.
4. Ανορεξία.

Πολλές φορές τα συμπτώματα μπορεί να μην εκδηλωθούν σε κάποιο καναρίνι, γιατί μπορεί να είναι μόνο φορέας και να μεταδώσει την ασθένεια και στα υπόλοιπα. Αν με βάση τα παραπάνω συμπτώματα υποψιαστείτε ότι το καναρίνι σας πάσχει από αυτή την ασθένεια, θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσετε με κάποιον πτηνίατρο γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση το καναρίνι να καταλήξει. ‘Αν έχετε και άλλα καναρίνια στο ίδιο κλουβί, αρχικά τοποθετήστε τα σε κάποιο άλλο, κατόπιν απολυμάνετε με σχολαστικό καθάρισμα το παλιό κλουβί και επικοινωνήστε με τον πτηνίατρο για να τα εξετάσει. Ωστόσο έχετε υπόψη σας ότι από την ασθένεια αυτή μπορεί να προσβληθεί και ο άνθρωπος.

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Σ ευχαριστώ Ανδρέα! "fullyhappy" 
Πολύ κατατοπιστικό το άρθρο.Μ αρέσει που έψαξα κιόλας αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι αντίστοιχο.
Επίσης είδα κι ένα θέμα στο φόρουμ όπου είχε πληροφορίες για τις κουτσουλιές και μπορώ να πω πως της Τσιμπιρλούς είναι αρκετά φυσιολογικές.
Παρεμπιπτόντως μήπως ξέρει κάποιος αν  τ'ότι είναι πιο σκούρο το φτέρωμα πάνω από τη μύτη,σημαίνει πως είναι βουλωμένη μύτη?Έτσι μας είπε ο πτηνίατρος αλλά αναρωτιέμαι...κι αυτό θεραπεύεται με τα vibramycin που μας συνταγογράφησε?

----------


## vicky_ath

Αλεξανδρα γιατι δε βαζεις μια φωτογραφια αν ειναι ευκολο, για να καταλαβουμε εκριβως τι εννοεις?  :winky:

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Αλεξανδρα γιατι δε βαζεις μια φωτογραφια αν ειναι ευκολο, για να καταλαβουμε εκριβως τι εννοεις?


Δεν έχεις άδικο Βικάκι!  ::  Θα βάλω από τη φωτογραφική αυτή τη φορά για να φαίνεται καλύτερα.

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Προσπάθησα να κάνω λήψη φωτογραφίας με micro πρόγραμμα αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα...όλες είναι θολές.Θα βάλω μία κι αν βγάλετε άκρη,έχει καλώς.Επίσης να σας πω πως η Τσιμπιρλού πίνει το νεράκι της με την αγωγή μια χαρά και ο πτηνίατρος είναι πολύ καθησυχαστικός ευτυχώς!

----------


## vicky_ath

Σαν κατι να φαινεται Αλεξανδρα!Τωρα βεβαια εγω δεν εχω ιδεα αν αυτο ειναι σημαδι για το συναχι αλλα για να στο ειπε ο γιατρος κατι παραπανω θα ξερει!
Την πηγατε ξανα στο γιατρο κ σας ειπε οτι παει καλα η αγωγη?
Χαιρομαι πολυ για το πουλακι σου!!  ::  
Αλλα πες μας κ κανενα νεο για το αλλο το μωρακι σου....  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Αλεξάνδρα να χαίρεσαι το μωράκι που έχεις στην κοιλίτσα σου, να γεννηθεί γερό και δυνατό!!!  ::   ::  
Αν δεν θέλεις να δώσεις για φιλοξενία την Τσιμπιρλού, το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι αυτό που πρότειναν τα παιδιά παραπάνω, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Να μην ασχολείσαι καθόλου με το κλουβί-τροφές-κουτσουλιές κτλ, και να τα αφήσεις όλα στον σύζυγό σου (που μάλιστα καλό θα του κάνει, να προετοιμάζεται για την φροντίδα του μωρού σας  ::  )!!
Μην έχεις λίγο επαφή μαζί της για να μην έχεις επιπτώσεις σε αυτό το τόσο σημαντικό γεγονός της ζωής σου... Και το πουλάκι θα το χαίρεστε μετά όλη η οικογένεια!  ::  
Όσο για την Τσιμπιρλού, από κάτω στον ποπό είναι σαν λερωμένη από κουτσουλιές; Ή είναι καθαρό το σημείο;

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

[quote="vicky_ath"]Σαν κατι να φαινεται Αλεξανδρα!Τωρα βεβαια εγω δεν εχω ιδεα αν αυτο ειναι σημαδι για το συναχι αλλα για να στο ειπε ο γιατρος κατι παραπανω θα ξερει!
Την πηγατε ξανα στο γιατρο κ σας ειπε οτι παει καλα η αγωγη?
Χαιρομαι πολυ για το πουλακι σου!!  ::  
Αλλα πες μας κ κανενα νεο για το αλλο το μωρακι σου....  :: [/quote
Τηλεφωνικά μιλήσαμε και του είπαμε πόσο νερό πίνει και είπε πως αν συνεχίσει να πίνει αυτή την ποσότητα είναι πάρα πολύ καλά και σε 10 μέρες θα δούμε αποτελέσματα.
Το άλλο το μωράκι είναι καλά κι ακούσαμε καρδούλα!!  ::  Τώρα όμως έχω ένα σωρό εξετάσεις να κάνω....

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Αλεξάνδρα να χαίρεσαι το μωράκι που έχεις στην κοιλίτσα σου, να γεννηθεί γερό και δυνατό!!!   
> Αν δεν θέλεις να δώσεις για φιλοξενία την Τσιμπιρλού, το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι αυτό που πρότειναν τα παιδιά παραπάνω, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Να μην ασχολείσαι καθόλου με το κλουβί-τροφές-κουτσουλιές κτλ, και να τα αφήσεις όλα στον σύζυγό σου (που μάλιστα καλό θα του κάνει, να προετοιμάζεται για την φροντίδα του μωρού σας  )!!
> Μην έχεις λίγο επαφή μαζί της για να μην έχεις επιπτώσεις σε αυτό το τόσο σημαντικό γεγονός της ζωής σου... Και το πουλάκι θα το χαίρεστε μετά όλη η οικογένεια!  
> Όσο για την Τσιμπιρλού, από κάτω στον ποπό είναι σαν λερωμένη από κουτσουλιές; Ή είναι καθαρό το σημείο;


Αντιγόνη σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου! "fullyhappy" 
Την Τσιμπιρλού δεν την αποχωριστήκαμε και έχει αναλάβει τη φροντίδα της ο σύζυγος.Ούτως ή άλλως ένα μήνα υπομονή πρέπει να κάνω και μετά δεν θα υπάρχει κίνδυνος.
Από κάτω μέχρι και χθες ήταν συνέχεια λερωμένη και μάλιστα πολύ.Το θέαμα ήταν άκρως αντιαισθητικό.Αυτό πρέπει να είναι συνέπεια της γαστρεντερίτιδας αλλά έτσι ήταν από όταν τη πήραμε,οπότε και δεν θα μπορούσα να συμπεράνω μόνη μου πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά.Σήμερα ήταν πιο καθαρή πάντως.
Επίσης αγοράσαμε και αντιπαρασιτικό,κατόπιν εντολή πτηνίατρου, γιατί όλο τσιμπάει τα φτερά της και ξεπουπουλιάζεται και φοβηθήκαμε πως ήταν τόσο άρρωστη που χάνει και φτερά...πάθαμε σοκ!Το θέμα όμως είναι πως θα ψεκάσουμε το σκ για να χουμε άνεση χρόνου,ο σύζυξ δηλ...τα παμε...  :winky:  ,αλλά την Τσιμπιρλού πώς θα την ψεκάσουμε?Πρέπει να προσέξουμε μην πάει και στα μάτια της...

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπραβο!Καλα νεα κ απο τα 2 σου παιδακια!!!
Οσο για τις εξετασεις καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι πολλες αλλα ειναι καλο οποτε κανε υπομονη!Οι γιατροι ζητουν πια παρα πολλες εξετασεις για να εξασφαλιστει η υγεια της μητερας κ του μωρου!Σου ευχομαι καλα αποτελεσματα κ γρηγορα περαστικα στην Τσιμπιρλου σου!Να μας ενημερωνεις για τα νεα σας!!  ::

----------


## pamela

Αλεξανδρα γεια σου κ απο μενα!! οσον αφορα την θεραπεια για τα παπαγαλακι σου ελπιζω να πανε ολα τελεια,
μιας κ ειμαι κ εγω σε αναμονη για το μωρακι μου (ειμαι 6 μηνων τωρα) θα σου πω οτι παρολο που ειναι η δευτερη εγκυμοσινη μου ειχα κ εγω στην αρχη αρκετους φοβουσ μιας κ εχω τα περισσοτερα απο τα πουλια μεσα στο σπιτι κ μαλιστα το διαστημα που το ανακαληψα εκανα hand fed ενα μωρουλινο κοκατιλινο που μου εδωσε ο φωτης και δεν μπορουσα να το αφησω χωρις αυτο να συμαινει βεβαια οτι θα διακινδηνευα την υγεια του εμβριου αλλα το συζητησα με τον γυναικολογο μου με καθυσιχαασε κ δεν αλλαξα απολιτωσ τιποτα απο τις συνιθειες μου
εγω θα σου ελεγα να ηρεμισεισ κ απλα να αφισεισ τον συζηγο να αναλαβει να βαζει τα φαρμακακια κ να κανει την καθαριοτητα κ θα εισαι μια χαρα κ εσυ κ το νινι σου κ το παπαγαλινο
ευχομαι οτι καλητερο , κ με το καλο!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

> Αυτό πρέπει να είναι συνέπεια της γαστρεντερίτιδας αλλά έτσι ήταν από όταν τη πήραμε,οπότε και δεν θα μπορούσα να συμπεράνω μόνη μου πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά.Σήμερα ήταν πιο καθαρή πάντως.


Πωπω, ήταν έτσι ένα μήνα και τα κατάφερε; Το λέω γιατί από όσα έχω διαβάσει εδώ στο φόρουμ, η διάρροια είναι κάτι που αν δεν αντιμετωπιστεί άμεσα μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραία για το πουλάκι. Και η Τσιμπιρλού για τόσο καιρό (και άρα αρκετά πριν, από το πετ σοπ) ήταν άρρωστη... Τυχερή ήταν μου φαίνεται! Άντε, τώρα θα γίνει καλά επιτέλους και βρήκε καλούς ανθρώπους να τη φροντίζουν!!  ::

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Μπραβο!Καλα νεα κ απο τα 2 σου παιδακια!!!
> Οσο για τις εξετασεις καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι πολλες αλλα ειναι καλο οποτε κανε υπομονη!Οι γιατροι ζητουν πια παρα πολλες εξετασεις για να εξασφαλιστει η υγεια της μητερας κ του μωρου!Σου ευχομαι καλα αποτελεσματα κ γρηγορα περαστικα στην Τσιμπιρλου σου!Να μας ενημερωνεις για τα νεα σας!!


Bικάκι φυσικά και θα σας ενημερώνω για την εξέλιξη!Σε καμιά 10αριά μέρες θα περιμένω τις πρώτες ενδείξεις!
Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ!Η εξεταστική πώς πήγε? "fullyhappy"

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Αλεξανδρα γεια σου κ απο μενα!! οσον αφορα την θεραπεια για τα παπαγαλακι σου ελπιζω να πανε ολα τελεια,
> μιας κ ειμαι κ εγω σε αναμονη για το μωρακι μου (ειμαι 6 μηνων τωρα) θα σου πω οτι παρολο που ειναι η δευτερη εγκυμοσινη μου ειχα κ εγω στην αρχη αρκετους φοβουσ μιας κ εχω τα περισσοτερα απο τα πουλια μεσα στο σπιτι κ μαλιστα το διαστημα που το ανακαληψα εκανα hand fed ενα μωρουλινο κοκατιλινο που μου εδωσε ο φωτης και δεν μπορουσα να το αφησω χωρις αυτο να συμαινει βεβαια οτι θα διακινδηνευα την υγεια του εμβριου αλλα το συζητησα με τον γυναικολογο μου με καθυσιχαασε κ δεν αλλαξα απολιτωσ τιποτα απο τις συνιθειες μου
> εγω θα σου ελεγα να ηρεμισεισ κ απλα να αφισεισ τον συζηγο να αναλαβει να βαζει τα φαρμακακια κ να κανει την καθαριοτητα κ θα εισαι μια χαρα κ εσυ κ το νινι σου κ το παπαγαλινο
> ευχομαι οτι καλητερο , κ με το καλο!!!


Γεια σου Βασιλική! "fullyhappy" Με το καλό το μωράκι σου!Σ ευχαριστώ και για την κατάθεση της εμπειρίας σου,με καθησύχασες αρκετά θα έλεγα!Ναι τη Τσιμπιρλού την έχει αναλάβει ο σύζυγος!!
Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα!!!

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Tσιμπιρλής
> 
> Αυτό πρέπει να είναι συνέπεια της γαστρεντερίτιδας αλλά έτσι ήταν από όταν τη πήραμε,οπότε και δεν θα μπορούσα να συμπεράνω μόνη μου πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά.Σήμερα ήταν πιο καθαρή πάντως.
> 
> 
> Πωπω, ήταν έτσι ένα μήνα και τα κατάφερε; Το λέω γιατί από όσα έχω διαβάσει εδώ στο φόρουμ, η διάρροια είναι κάτι που αν δεν αντιμετωπιστεί άμεσα μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραία για το πουλάκι. Και η Τσιμπιρλού για τόσο καιρό (και άρα αρκετά πριν, από το πετ σοπ) ήταν άρρωστη... Τυχερή ήταν μου φαίνεται! Άντε, τώρα θα γίνει καλά επιτέλους και βρήκε καλούς ανθρώπους να τη φροντίζουν!!


Ναι Αντιγόνη μου!Δεν ξέρω αν το θυμάται κανείς αλλά στα πρώτα μου ποστ είχα ρωτήσει για τις πολλές κουτσουλιές αλλά αυτό ανήκε και στην συμπτωματολογία της αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος...Το καημένο το πουλάκι μου ήταν τελικά πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο  :sad:  .Καλοί άνθρωποι είστε εσείς που με βοηθήσατε από την αρχή με την Τσιμπιρλού...αλλιώς αμφιβάλλω αν θα μ'έκοβε να την πάω σε πτηνίατρο...
Σ ευχαρΙστώ Αντιγονούλα!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Bικάκι φυσικά και θα σας ενημερώνω για την εξέλιξη!Σε καμιά 10αριά μέρες θα περιμένω τις πρώτες ενδείξεις!
> Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ!Η εξεταστική πώς πήγε? "fullyhappy"


Τιποτα βρε!Χαιρομαστε οταν ακουμε καλα νεα!Για την εξεταστικη σου εστειλα σε σχολιο στο προφιλ σου για να μην βγω κ εντελως off topic...  ::   ::

----------

